# 93 SE-R, rough...snapping clutch cable



## dr_shmass (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi guys, new to the board although I used to lurk on the se-r.net mailing list....


My problem is that I have replace my clutch cable 4 times on my '93 SE-R. It seems to be nice and smooth for about a couple of weeks but then slowly starts getting tougher and tougher to engage, eventually making creaking sounds with each pull on the cable until it finally snaps after 6-12 months.

I bought the car used in '99 and I love it, but I've always had this problem with the clutch cable. I think my left leg is probably 50% stronger than my right because of how hard it gets to work the clutch. I remember reading on the mailing list that some people had problems with stiff noisy clutches on SE-R's but I never saw a solution to the problem.

I have tried adding extra lube to the cable before installing and I just recently had a new clutch installed (113k miles) and specifically asked the mechanic (my friend who works at a Saturn dealer) to check for problems regarding the stiff/noisy clutch. He said that he found a lot of gunk in the [throwout bearing/arm ???] and cleaned all that off. He thought that and the new clutch would solve the problem for sure. That was about 2 months ago and it is already become stiff and noisy again.


Once the cable finally snaps (I will probably pull it first) if I pull as much cable out at the clutch end it will have tons of dirt and grime that somehow got into the cable, which is obviously related to it becoming progressively harder to use.

HELP PLEASE!!!!! Does anyone have any insight or solution to this problem. I am sick of my clutch being so hard to use, I wish that Nissan had used hydraulic instead of mechanical clutch.

Thanks guys!


----------



## dr_shmass (Jun 25, 2002)

nobody here has had a problem with their clutch being way too stiff and progressively gumming up?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

*Tranny might be getting old...*

You might need to replace the tranny in the future. But for now check out the linkage arm on the tanny and see how that is doing you might need to loosen the spring alittle bit or replace it since it is old and worn and not doing its job.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

*Check M.Mounts*

Try checking your motor mounts ,the passenger side importantly!!, it might be worned out and it will make your engin lop sided and it will stiffin the cable.. this happen to me cause the rubber piece in my motor mount was all worned out and it dropped my engin to the right giving the cable soo much tension it snapped TWICE!!....if thats not the problem try to adjust the cable theres an adjuster at the end where it pulls from the tranny...Foward to loosen it and Toward the fire wall Tightens it or is it the other way...however just try it, it should make a difference


----------



## dr_shmass (Jun 25, 2002)

thx guys


----------

